# 2 years of Seminary reflection



## Christopher88 (Apr 16, 2019)

I am thirty years of age, married, have a professional career, and serve the Lord.

There are younger people who may read this and are considering seminary; I want to share my experince for you.

I am Presbyterian and attend a non denominational (baptist in shadows) online seminary. (Liberty University)

Here are things you need to consider.

A. Money and the future. I now carry debt and would have waited for seminary until my career provided the means to go.

B. Age and life stages matter. If your single with little financial obligations go to seminary and stay single. 
Being married is a blessing, but if your single stay single in seminary. 

C. Attend a reformed seminary with classes you have to sit under a professor and look him in the eyes. 

Online seminary is about test taking and writing. It is a wasted opportunity for the life of a minister. Online seminary is not worth the investment. 

Wanted to post this for giving wisdom for the younger men considering seminary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2019)

I thought Liberty was part of the Southern Baptist Conservatives of Virginia. How is it non-denominational?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 16, 2019)

Jake said:


> I thought Liberty was part of the Southern Baptist Conservatives of Virginia. How is it non-denominational?



The Southern Baptist Conservatives of Virginia support Liberty financially, but they are not affiliated with them. As far as being Baptist, the seminary at one time was called Liberty University Baptist Theological Seminary, but I don’t know if this is still the case.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Apr 16, 2019)

Christopher88 said:


> I am thirty years of age, married, have a professional career, and serve the Lord.
> 
> There are younger people who may read this and are considering seminary; I want to share my experince for you.
> 
> ...



Hello Christopher. 

Thanks for your observations. I'd agree with all of them, and would only add:

D. Do the very best you can to ensure that your local church is aware of, engaged in and involved in your seminary training, and seek out someone to disciple you who has gone through the experience, (preferably someone with like doctrinal and theological convictions).

Craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Apr 16, 2019)

> Online seminary is about test taking and writing. It is a wasted opportunity for the life of a minister. Online seminary is not worth the investment.



My online experience was completely different and would have to disagree. I think some people need to be in a physical classroom and some people do very well working remotely. 

Also, I am not sure comparing Liberty to some of the Reformed seminaries is a valid comparison.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------

